# Paphiopedilum Hartleyanum (photos?)



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2010)

not sure whether I am posting this on the right place but...

Does anyone here has a photo or a link with photos of Paphiopedilum Hartleyanum (chamberlainianum x godefroyae)? The cross has been registered morethan one century ago... keeping into consideration that similar crosses are quite popular as windowsill plants (e.g. Roger Sander, Miss Faith Hanbury, Sand Dollar, Primcolor) I was wondering why this plant has not made it to the pot plants market.. (Note: the reason I ask is also because I was offered a young plant of thi scross too)


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you taking it? If it was registered more than a century ago was chamberlainianum & glaucophyllum considered one & the same? One might not know what they have in that plant until it blooms. I would think it should be very similar to Roger Sander, always a mystery to us as to why it wasn't popular but usually a good reason! 
Ask why a certain breed of dog is not popular .........

there's usually a good reason .......

poor health, poor temperment & if you're lucky you can get both in the same dog!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2010)

well, the plant offered is labelled as chamberlainianum x godefroyae... it was offered for free as companion to a larger order... so... let's give it a try... being honest, I am not a big fan of Cochlopetalum x Brachypetalum, and the only Cochlopetalum I like is primulinum... but why not... try something different... specially if it is for free...


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 2, 2010)

:clap: I'd give it a try, why not!?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Are you taking it? If it was registered more than a century ago was chamberlainianum & glaucophyllum considered one & the same? One might not know what they have in that plant until it blooms. I would think it should be very similar to Roger Sander, always a mystery to us as to why it wasn't popular but usually a good reason!
> Ask why a certain breed of dog is not popular .........
> 
> there's usually a good reason .......
> ...





goldenrose said:


> :clap: I'd give it a try, why not!?



I'd agree, as long as it doesn't possess a secret second name like Audrey II and it doesn't have a special appetite for other slippers, or worse yet, for humans! :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I'd agree, as long as it doesn't possess a secret second name like Audrey II and it doesn't have a special appetite for other slippers, or worse yet, for humans! :evil:



LOL I would not mind having Audrey II in my greenhouse.... it could keep some people away...


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> LOL I would not mind having Audrey II in my greenhouse.... it could keep some people away...



Indeed! :drool:


----------

